# Jointer models in UK?



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm looking to invest in a jointer/plane so I can square stock. I know there are lots of other methods but my time in the shop is very limited so if I can reduce preparation time that actually gives me a chance to complete the odd project!

I have a budget of £4-500. I won't go for the cheap option, learned my lesson with a cheap table saw, can anyone recommend a fairly robust model that will give accurate jointing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee you would want something along the lines of one of these JET | Jointers for Woodworking . Jet's site says they are sold at Axminster but I found everything but these looking for price. I don't think you'd be happy with much lower quality but there may be comparable brands that may be a little cheaper. You are correct about not spending enough. It only leads to regret later.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

My dad forty years ago had a Makita Jointer/Planer. It did not take up a lot of room and was a good hobbyist unit. It provided a nice finish for sanding. The problem was it would not make a deep cut. If you really needed to reduce a board it took a lot of passes. 

You might find buying a Dwalt lunch box planner and a small jointer to be a better solution now days.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, I've had a look at the jet range, there's an offer on but it's a bit beyond my price range, I can really run to 600 

It's frustrating because I struggle to get a lot of time anyway to get in the shop so I want to maximise the time I do spend with making rather than preparing, I think I might invest I a better blade for my table saw and maybe look at making a jointing jig. 

Trouble is I probably need a jointer to do it lol


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee the Jet, King Canada, Delta models that aren't DJs, Star and some others are made in Taiwan so there might be one of those in your price range of similar quantity. The main thing is that the infeed and outfeed tables are co planar when raised to the same height. That means both length ways and cross ways. If they are then most everything else can be adjusted to give good results.

I find the jointer speeds things up quite a bit and I have mine close to the table saw and often have both running at once.


----------



## Eazygeezer (Sep 23, 2013)

Tbh I would settle for separate units rather than combined if I could get a planer thicknesse and a jointer. Just struggling to find anything suitable


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Buy the jointer first. Then worry about a planer.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Lee, you realise that americans use different names than english for these machines?

A thicknesser might be what you want if you are looking at axminster tools.

What the americans call a "lunch box planer" is actually (in the UK) a thicknesser. as in Jet JWP-12 Benchtop Thicknesser - Thicknessers - Planers, Thicknessers & Jointers - Machinery | Axminster Tools & Machinery


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's true and thanks for the reminder Bob. A jointer is what we use to flatten one side and a thicknesser makes a board a uniform thickness from one end to the other. Lee if you are looking for a machine that does both then I'm quite sure that will be well out of the price range you are looking for.


----------

